# Being Self Employed in Kefalonia



## sarahlarkin99 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, my fiance and I are getting married next year and thinking about a new life in Kefalonia, I would like to know how easy it would be for an english mechanic to become self employed. I believe that this could be a year round income instead of just seasonal work so any advice would be grateful. I Have tried to read through some information but am finding it confusing so would be nice to hear from anyone who has any experience in this area.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Setting up any business in Greece is far from easy. If you are determined enough, you will eventually get through the red tape, but it would be useful to have the help of someone who has already been through the process. Needless to say, speaking Greek is a big advantage. Whether you could survive on business generated from other Brits is difficult to say. I can say from personal knowledge, that a Greek friend who owns a garage business has been struggling over the last couple of years, as the Greeks cut back on spending.


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi
I have a business - I'm self employed and my answer to you is DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's just say you get through all the red tape without ending up on tablets for hysteria, you then have the awful feeling of being classed as a thief - even if you are working exactly 'by the books' First you have to pay TEBE which is for self employed - that usually starts around 650 euro every 2 months (mine's now 1,200 - because hubby 'forgot' to pay it) You have rent and tax. I would say to survive you need to know that at least 70% of your earnings will go to the state - incredible but true. You will then receive other taxes because you 'may have cheated on tax'. again incredible but true. 
Please give more info as to what you intend to be doing - then maybe ....... there's ....... a .......slight chance you might survive. 
THIS IS NOT THE TIME TO BE SETTING UP A BUSINESS IN GREECE. oh and make sure your Greek is up to a good standard - you WILL need it!

EDIT - sorry just read through again - car mechanic? Don't even think about working for yourself, you won't make enough money and in Kefalonia the locals will go to someone they know .... that's how it works in small places. Also people can't afford to get anything fixed nowadays and I can bet my life that you will have a lot of 'customers' 'paying you next week' (which of course means you will never see the money)


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a quick question - why on earth would you want to move from Cyprus to Greece - Greeks are flocking to Cyprus for work at the moment!


----------

